# Pier License



## CroixBum (Jul 9, 2009)

I know that I have seen this info but cant seem to find it, anyway one quick question. What type of license is required for the Gulf State Pier for an out of state angler?


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

A non resident fishing license..


----------

